# Chavales se va todo al la puta :roto2:



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.

Que coño pasa??
Solo es por la FED y los tipos de intereses??
Algo mas???


----------



## Mabuse (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



A veces hy caidón justo antes de algo gordo a nivel político, y luego a forrarse con lo comprado por lo bajini.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> A veces hy caidón justo antes de algo gordo a nivel político, y luego a forrarse con lo comprado por lo bajini.



pero…
Y si estamos al inicio de la explosión de la burbuja ??

jgual comprar ahora es… comerte Años de bajadas


----------



## Plutarko (21 Ene 2022)

Estan empezando a descontar los T90 cruzando el Dnieper


----------



## shur 1 (21 Ene 2022)

El crack del 29 reloaded.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?


----------



## Cabrejas (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



Típica incertidumbre que hace un bache, momento cojonudos para estar atentos y entrar. Hay que esperar unos días pero sin dormirse que aquí alguien dice que lo de Rusia es un malentendido y hace todo un +20% en 4 días...


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (21 Ene 2022)

Ya sabéis burbumoris, vended todo barato que el mundo se acaba por enésima vez


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2022)

que tal va ese apocalisi ?


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

Que el Biden le tiene que dar una propuesta por escrito al Putin. O lo que es lo mismo, que los rusos han ganado....

...ver a los amos del mundo hacer una propuesta por escrito es el clavo que faltaba en el ataúd. Es como cuando el profe te mandaba hacer los deberes en casa.

El imperio ha muerto. El tema da para hilo, pero me da pereza abrirlo y además mis hilos son un fracaso.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Ene 2022)

Lleva bajando desde el 4 de enero...

Y ya se pegó la misma hostia el 1 de diciembre.

En fin...


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que el Biden le tiene que dar una propuesta por escrito al Putin. O lo que es lo mismo, que los rusos han ganado....
> 
> ...ver a los amos del mundo hacer una propuesta por escrito es el clavo que faltaba en el ataúd. Es como cuando el profe te mandaba hacer los deberes en casa.
> 
> El imperio ha muerto. El tema da para hilo, pero me da pereza abrirlo y además mis hilos son un fracaso.



¿Jaque mate de Putin nº 7543?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que el Biden le tiene que dar una propuesta por escrito al Putin. O lo que es lo mismo, que los rusos han ganado....
> 
> ...ver a los amos del mundo hacer una propuesta por escrito es el clavo que faltaba en el ataúd. Es como cuando el profe te mandaba hacer los deberes en casa.
> 
> El imperio ha muerto. El tema da para hilo, pero me da pereza abrirlo y además mis hilos son un fracaso.



abre el hilo joderr


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Ene 2022)

La pre-guerra de Ucrania ya ha acabado... (acaba de acabar...)

Buen momento para entrar en ambas!


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Ene 2022)

Pandemia, crash, guerra
De que me suena?


----------



## Teuro (21 Ene 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Lleva bajando desde el 4 de enero...
> 
> Y ya se pegó la misma hostia el 1 de diciembre.
> 
> En fin...



El bitcoin lleva cayendo desde noviembre. El que haya metido dinero ahí en noviembre acumula unas pérdidas del 43%.


----------



## polnet (21 Ene 2022)

Macho no hay que ser muy inteligente, si tienes la economía con respiración asistida y de repente te dicen que van a ir cortándola respiración, pues blanco y en botella, demasiado ha aguantado ya.
Y lo de Bitcoin y las criptos en general, hay que ser bien subnormal para creer que eso está ahí porque un tío que nadie conoce lo invento, es la manera de destruir masa monetaria Fiat a cuenta de subnormales y que la impresora pueda seguir un poco más, de verdad creéis que los que controlan la generación de la moneda iban a permitir eso…


----------



## polnet (21 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El bitcoin lleva cayendo desde noviembre. El que haya metido dinero ahí en noviembre acumula unas pérdidas del 43%.



El bitcoin tiene un doble techo como una casa, como lo active los lamentos de algunos van a ser épicos, es abrir YouTube o Twitter y encontrar publicidad de niñatos sobrecriptos…


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Bastaría con que sacasen una app generalista o que lo añadiesen a Bizum.


----------



## victormiw (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que el Biden le tiene que dar una propuesta por escrito al Putin. O lo que es lo mismo, que los rusos han ganado....
> 
> ...ver a los amos del mundo hacer una propuesta por escrito es el clavo que faltaba en el ataúd. Es como cuando el profe te mandaba hacer los deberes en casa.
> 
> El imperio ha muerto. El tema da para hilo, pero me da pereza abrirlo y además mis hilos son un fracaso.



Joder es decir Pedro Sanchez que quiere ser su aliado preferente y les entra depresion.


----------



## HaCHa (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Bastaría con que sacasen una app generalista o que lo añadiesen a Bizum.



Bastaría con eso, sí, pero para que Hacienda os echara el lazo a todos y os atara juntos en las tinieblas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Ene 2022)

sera que han quitao la cortina covid y han visto el abismo?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Bastaría con eso, sí, pero para que Hacienda os echara el lazo a todos y os atara juntos en las tinieblas.



Y es que es esa la intención. Una vez fiscalizado todo, les da igual que muevas euros, que dracmas, que ethereums.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Que el Biden le tiene que dar una propuesta por escrito al Putin. O lo que es lo mismo, que los rusos han ganado....
> 
> ...ver a los amos del mundo hacer una propuesta por escrito es el clavo que faltaba en el ataúd. Es como cuando el profe te mandaba hacer los deberes en casa.
> 
> El imperio ha muerto. El tema da para hilo, pero me da pereza abrirlo y además mis hilos son un fracaso.



Me nutre.


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Bastaría con que sacasen una app generalista o que lo añadiesen a Bizum.



PayPal y Venmo ya tienen cryptos activadas en varios paises, el tio al que respondes vive en el pasado


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La pre-guerra de Ucrania ya ha acabado... (acaba de acabar...)
> 
> Buen momento para entrar en ambas!



Como que ha acabado?


----------



## delhierro (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



¿ porque es absurdo que el dinero se invente sin soporte real ? ¿ que los tipos este a 0 mientras la inflación al 7 ? ¿ que sea más rentable pedir pasta que ganarla ?

Jajaja lo raro es que muchas de las empresas de la bolsa valgan algo, o que las criptomonedas sean legales. Y los son por algo


----------



## Neiklot (21 Ene 2022)

Son especulaciones sanas


----------



## Tartufo (21 Ene 2022)

Si suben los tipos la inversión se va a los bonos, por lo menos gran parte del capital de los institucionales


----------



## joeljoan (21 Ene 2022)

Tambores de guerra!!!!.....y esto solo acaba de empezar.....en meses quizás semanas inminente se va todo el bitcoin a la mierda ( si alguien tiene pasta que no se puede permitir perder y lo sacaría o por lo menos una parte)todo va a cambiar y bastante.


----------



## Morkulv (21 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que tal va ese apocalisi ?



El saludo de pedro rosillo jajajaja


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Ene 2022)

A la pvte pues...pero mejor otro día.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (21 Ene 2022)

¿EN cuantos subforos vas a abrir lo mismo?


----------



## Scarjetas (21 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Pues si, con la tarjeta de binance te puedes pagar las cañas en BTC y en SHIBAS...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Ene 2022)

cuidado pues


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Ene 2022)

...pues que no van a tolerar que varios miles de freaks en cada país se vuelvan millonarios.

IMAGINATE 30K MILLONARIOS EN ESPAÑA VIA TOKENS, con la conciencia tranquila, obtenido sin cadaveres en el camino ni muertos en el armario, sin deber favores a nadie, sin formar parte lobbys o mafietas varias...., y que encima compartan grupos telegram (por ejemplo).

...no lo van a tolerar, asi que están correlacionando cryptos y bolsas a la baja en momento inflación para obligar a la gente a vender, y luego que se posicionen los de siempre.

El holdeo intuitivo , buy in the dip y toda la subcultura meme se basa en que habra Qauntitave Easing y más money para holdear o comprar más.

Pero creo que eso se va a acabar. Toca aguantar y aquel que no tengo acceso a FIAT para resistir ahora, tendrá que vender.


----------



## JB12 (21 Ene 2022)

Como es que si quieres Bitcoins has de pagarlos en € o en $???... donde van a parar ésos € y $ que inviertes en comprar Bitcoins???? MaGiªªªa!!!


----------



## Ajoporro (21 Ene 2022)

Es por los del Boris en UK. Eso de quitar el COVIDPASS significa que la mierda de plandemia está acabá .. ahora toca devolver las perras que dejaron los bancos con avales ICO. Se vaber un follón ... cuando cada perra se vaya con su amo y cada hijo con su padre ... maemia .. La plandemia está acabando y con su fin veremos el solar que hemos dejado ...

Como dirían los Scorpions, cuando el humo se pose te vas a enterar ... corderaaaaa...


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

Hay que vender en mínimos y comprar en máximos, como todo buen remero pringao.


----------



## At4008 (21 Ene 2022)

Ahora es cuando hay que comprar.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (21 Ene 2022)

Roban 30 millones en bitcoin y ethereum a una de las mayores webs de criptomonedas


Los afectados han sido reembolsados con la cantidad robada de sus carteras y Crypto.com ha reforzado la seguridad de sus carteras criptográficas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ene 2022)

es el tappering anal que le va a hacer putin a biden
y ni siquiera se va a escupir antes en la polla para lubricarla


----------



## HaCHa (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y es que es esa la intención. Una vez fiscalizado todo, les da igual que muevas euros, que dracmas, que ethereums.



Cierto, pero no veas la de delitos fiscales que aflorarán cuando se abra la caja de las wallets.


----------



## Alpargato (21 Ene 2022)

En criptos estamos en el mismo capital de mercado que en septiembre 2021.
Se podría considerar que seguimos en máximos históricos, en corrección pero máximos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (21 Ene 2022)

El oro también baja así que sólo es el típico viernes para recoger beneficios a costa de las gacelillas goy.


----------



## secuestrado (21 Ene 2022)

Vendo opel corsa de 83.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2022)

Hace tiempo que se atisba tensión geopolítica en el mar de china

Ahora hay tensión en la frontera con Europa

USA+Europa VS Rusia + China = WWIII

No necesariamente ha de ser una guerra como las de las películas de la primera y segunda guerra mundial

Guerras híbridas, bloqueos comerciales, rupturas diplomáticas......


----------



## mindugi (21 Ene 2022)

bendito pánico liquidador
buen momento para entrar

500 merkelcillos acabo de meter en BTC

la bolsa que se hunda, ya es que me la suda, lleva una temporada muy loca. No voy a vender nada


----------



## Hrodrich (21 Ene 2022)

Se llama psyop. De nada.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> pero…
> Y si estamos al inicio de la explosión de la burbuja ??
> 
> jgual comprar ahora es… comerte Años de bajadas



Paga el gobierno con dinero prestado de la fed. Mire la jugada de Bobama y G&S.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Ene 2022)

pues la plata ha subido casi un 7% esta semana.. a ver si rompe soportes, y se va de una puta vez a 30 o 50... tiene que subir como ha subido todas las materias primas por cojones.


----------



## FOYETE (21 Ene 2022)

Se me a haparesido diosito y me a dixo que no va a pasar nada malo.


----------



## kabeljau (21 Ene 2022)

Es la jugada de los Rothschild. Entérate de lo que hicieron en Inglaterra mintiendo sobre Waterloo.


----------



## jorobachov (21 Ene 2022)

acabo de comprar 900 € en BTC


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Vendo opel corsa de 83.



Seminuevo?


----------



## derepen (21 Ene 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Es la jugada de los Rothschild. Entérate de lo que hicieron en Inglaterra mintiendo sobre Waterloo.



¿Puedes ampliar un poco lo que quieres decir?


----------



## plebe-yo (21 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que tal va ese apocalisi ?




Gran video, de imprescindible visionado.
Toda la verdad resumida en hora y media.


----------



## greendoormas (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



Espera que abro el Mac y verifico...
Confirmado...
Antes no tenía un puto duro y ahora tampoco...pero.gracias por tu interés


----------



## sopelmar (21 Ene 2022)

Los telediarios abren con los cuernos de la infanta Elena, seguido de la fragata Blas de lezo, el virus ya no es noticia


----------



## Klapaucius (21 Ene 2022)

Genial rebajas!


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2022)

plebe-yo dijo:


> Gran video, de imprescindible visionado.
> Toda la verdad resumida en hora y media.



es brutalisimo el video ese.
con musiquilla clasica de fondo asi queda bien proceresco


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Ene 2022)

puede aprovechar y cambiarle el nombre al pais a
el derroedor


----------



## Survivorman. (21 Ene 2022)

Parece que lo que está en corrección es toda la renta variable. No solo criptos, no solo EEUU.






Prestar atención a que el bitcoin sea tratado por el mercado de manera similar a una acción tecnológica, lo cual demuestra que no es tan refugio de valor como lo creen algunos...


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Ene 2022)

No guardes oro debajo de las baldosas decian, no seas antiguo decián...


----------



## weyler (21 Ene 2022)

¿se va a la puta? ¿que eres un sudaca o que? se dice "se va a la mierda", si esque ni rima lo de se va a la puta


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

Cuantos foreros habra ahora mismo arruinados ? 

Joder el 2022 empieza de puta madre, no me queda champang si no iba a descorcharlo ahora mismo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (21 Ene 2022)

todo eso de las cryptos algo que no es tangible....
a mi no me van a pillar en esa mierda, llamame antiguo.


----------



## lucky starr (21 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Yo tengo una Visa que pago con btc lo que me salga del rabo



Los barcos, la droga y las putas.

Como coño se compran bitcoins de forma facil y barata. Quiero meter algo y coger el útlimo subidon antes de que desaparezca.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (21 Ene 2022)

es que dicen los realmente tecnicos en la materia estamos en fin de ciclo, el dinero golondrina vuela a la seguridad de casa, directo a la fed y algo quizas en metales preciosos, lo demas entre mas riesgo mas duro el trancazo, ya veremos que pasa


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> puede aprovechar y cambiarle el nombre al pais a
> el derroedor



o Nueva Sagra


----------



## Antiparras (21 Ene 2022)

pero quien cojones en su sano juicio va a meter el dinero en bolsa o criptos pudiendo comprar zulos en toledo norte?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Ene 2022)

Espero que os arruinéis todos y tengáis que poner el culo para que las pollas os horaden el ojete por 2 euros


----------



## Common_Deletion (21 Ene 2022)

Por que los tipos de interes afectan a las criptos?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por que los tipos de interes afectan a las criptos?



Lo que afecta a las criptos es que cuando estemos en las trincheras no voy a querer cambiar mi lata de atun por bitcoin, querre comerme la puta lata.


----------



## jkaza (22 Ene 2022)

Vaya generación que se le viene al mundo encima 

Cuando todo pincha se va todo al guano, no se salva nada, y más cuando todos los pacos están himbertidos y endeudados.

Lo único que aguanta el tipo es el metal físico porque no lo vendemos y eso reduce la oferta. Aunque el horo caiga a 1k, a ver quién te vende horo a esos precios  

Yo quiero que me entierren como a los faraones.


----------



## Survivorman. (22 Ene 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por que los tipos de interes afectan a las criptos?



Porque entre otras cosas, subiria el % q pagan los instrumentos de deuda de los bancos centrales (bonos de EEUU por ej) y se encareceria el precio del dinero (del interes de pedir dinero prestado), por lo que habria menos gente dispuesta a arriesgarse y si hay algo riesgoso eso son las criptos.

Por otro lado, la inflación no seria mala para las criptos, si estas fueran un refugio de valor confiable...


----------



## qbit (22 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



Vencimiento de opciones.


----------



## Ponix (22 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



Guerra


----------



## Morototeo (22 Ene 2022)

Puedo prometer y prometo.. que si el bitcoin baja a 5000 euros, pillare 500 euros de bircoin para dejarlos ahi. Me lo he prometido.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Puedo prometer y prometo.. que si el bitcoin baja a 5000 euros, pillare 500 euros de bircoin para dejarlos ahi. Me lo he prometido.



Estírate y compra 1 bitcoño entero joder.

Mejor tener 1 coño que 1/10 de coño jaajajaja. Taluec.


----------



## Froco (22 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Yo me dedico a la maquinaria y te lo aceptaria...


----------



## pepeleches (22 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



No se me ocurriría meter pasta en bitcoin, y considero desde el conocimiento que es un valor muy hinchado. Pero no nos equivoquemos, la historia de la humanidad y de la economía tiene muchísimos casos en los que los valores son sustentados por la fe. 

Sin ir más lejos, el oro hasta hace cuatro telediarios era considerado patrón de riqueza. ¿Por qué? Pues no deja de ser una convención social, su uso es más bien limitado. Lo que hace que tenga un valor alto es simplemente...el convencimiento de que tiene un valor alto. Recordemos que cuando los españoles llegaron a América había pueblos donde era abundante y no le daban uso. 

Pero es que si nos ponemos a pensar, todo el sistema de moneda fiduciaria tiene un mecanismo muy parecido. Se nos entrega un papelito de valor casi cero, que representa una riqueza supuestamente respaldada por un sistema complejo difícil de entender. De ahí que se llame fiduciaria, no deja de ser una representación de la fe que depositamos en que sí tenga ese valor. 

Con el bitcoin pasa lo mismo, a otro nivel. Ciertamente la fe no está tan extendida (yo soy el primero que veo que igual que sube como la espuma puede caer hasta el suelo en cualquier momento...), pero aparentemente en el mundo hay la suficiente cantidad de gente que sí que tiene esa fe como para que tenga un valor.


----------



## rulifu (22 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que sube baja y viceversa


----------



## Wein (22 Ene 2022)

Pues eso, usanos y rusoss haciendo que se pelean sobre Ucrania para que se olviden de problemas internos. Ya ves que tremendo sería para USA que Rusia atacara Ucrania, no es importante para nadie salvo para los ucranianos, aunque evidentemente Europa debe imponerse ante estos dos e impedir que Rusia de un paso más.

Alemania ahora no tiene prisa como en el 41, el tiempo corre a su favor, son los usanos y rusos los que tienen prisa los que ven que Europa va a la indepedendencia energética en un lustro. La militar ya la tiene por muchas fantasmadas que diga Putin.


----------



## Devotion (22 Ene 2022)

El tonto este se ha hecho otra cuenta con otra J porque le tenía medio foro en el ignore?

Otra vez a darle al botón con el forocochero quinceañero este.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Muchas tiendas online permiten comprar con bitcoins. Hay gente comprándose pc gamers carísimos usando sólo bitcoins.


----------



## NCB (22 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> No se me ocurriría meter pasta en bitcoin, y considero desde el conocimiento que es un valor muy hinchado. Pero no nos equivoquemos, la historia de la humanidad y de la economía tiene muchísimos casos en los que los valores son sustentados por la fe.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos, el oro hasta hace cuatro telediarios era considerado patrón de riqueza. ¿Por qué? Pues no deja de ser una convención social, su uso es más bien limitado. Lo que hace que tenga un valor alto es simplemente...el convencimiento de que tiene un valor alto. Recordemos que cuando los españoles llegaron a América había pueblos donde era abundante y no le daban uso.
> 
> ...



Pero el oro tiene un valor asignado por la naturaleza; es decir, conseguir oro requiere un esfuerzo dictado por las leyes de la física. Las cryptos tienen un valor ficticio, impostado, creado artificialmente mediante un algoritmo. Es tan real como los personajes de los videojuegos. Humo.


----------



## TheYellowKing (22 Ene 2022)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Parece que lo que está en corrección es toda la renta variable. No solo criptos, no solo EEUU.
> Ver archivo adjunto 915093
> 
> 
> Prestar atención a que el bitcoin sea tratado por el mercado de manera similar a una acción tecnológica, lo cual demuestra que no *es tan refugio de valor como lo creen algunos...*



Ese es uno de los puntos importantes, dado que no hay historicos, se dudaba si las cryptos serian refugio como lo ha sido el oro o los bienes raíces.


----------



## Piotr (22 Ene 2022)

wen lambo? ah?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Ene 2022)

Pues yo sólo recuerdo pobreza extrema hasta 2019. Ahora tengo más pasta que antes


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Aparte de los tambores de guerra hay sectores de la bolsa que están burbujeados a niveles estratosféricos: Netflix, Apple, Facebook .... Las "tech" son hoy día las empresas más valiosas del mundo, de eso no hay duda, pero de ahí que tengan valores que multiplican decenas de veces el retorno de caja que tienen es desafiar a la pura lógica económica a la hora de invertir: En realidad sus títulos no valen tanto como dicen que valen. Lo mismo le ocurre a las criptos. Hay expectativas de que son el futuro, pero a día de hoy no tienen ninguna utilidad que no sea para comprar cosas ilegales de forma anónima, poca cosa para la economía real.


----------



## sisar_vidal (22 Ene 2022)

Espero la parusía con ansia, los sangre-sucias al infierno.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Es por los del Boris en UK. Eso de quitar el COVIDPASS significa que la mierda de plandemia está acabá .. ahora toca devolver las perras que dejaron los bancos con avales ICO. Se vaber un follón ... cuando cada perra se vaya con su amo y cada hijo con su padre ... maemia .. La plandemia está acabando y con su fin veremos el solar que hemos dejado ...
> 
> Como dirían los Scorpions, cuando el humo se pose te vas a enterar ... corderaaaaa...



A niveles macro tenemos que España debe haberse endeudado un 25% de su PIB en solo dos años con un déficit estructural que no va a bajar del 5% en los próximos 5 y con una "inyección" directa de Europa de 70.000 millones de euros que se van a dilapidar en chiringitos y gilipolleces varias. Es cierto, la imagen económica de España es sencillamente dantesca.

... Y los sectores que deben tirar como el turismo tardará años en recuperarse, el automóvil está en retirada, la construcción ni está ni se le espera, y el único motor que es el público tiene fecha de caducidad por parte de Europa su crecimiento a base de deuda.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Hay que vender en mínimos y comprar en máximos, como todo buen remero pringao.



La teoría dice que hay que vender en máximos y comprar en mínimos, todos vamos con la idea de hacer eso, pero el Universo está gobernado por las Leyes de Murphy y al final terminas haciendo lo que dices: "Vender en mínimos y comprar en máximos".


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando hay que comprar.



Díselo al que compró en Agosto 10.000€ en bitcoins y ahora debe tener ¿4.000?. Ese ha creado anticuerpos contra criptos que desde luego le van a durar en el cuerpo más que los que produce la vacuna esa de faiser.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

35.000 ahora mismito. Ha perdido absolutamente todo lo que ha ganado en un año. Pero es que en el caso de las "Altcoins", hay algunas que están perdiendo absolutamente todo lo ganado en años.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que se atisba tensión geopolítica en el mar de china
> 
> Ahora hay tensión en la frontera con Europa
> 
> ...



Yo también lo creo, en caso de que Rusia invada Ucrania sería el momento idóneo para que China invadiera Taiwan. No creo que se llegue al escenario nuclear, así que con estos 2 movimientos EEUU se la tendría que envainar y reconocer que mediante "hechos consumados" están perdiendo influencia en el Mundo a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Lo correcto es comprar cuando cae, pero claro, eso solo lo puede hacer quien le sobra el dinero puesto que hay riesgos reales que el bictoin sea la nueva Terra y al final termine valiendo la unidad algo más cercano a 100€ que a 100.000€. Conclusión: Solo pueden y deben comprar aquellos a los que le sobra el dinero.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Parece que lo que está en corrección es toda la renta variable. No solo criptos, no solo EEUU.
> Ver archivo adjunto 915093
> 
> 
> Prestar atención a que el bitcoin sea tratado por el mercado de manera similar a una acción tecnológica, lo cual demuestra que no es tan refugio de valor como lo creen algunos...



Yo creo que deben haber casas de inversión que deben estar todavía descojonándose del futuro de Meta presentado por Mark Zuckerberg. Que nadie dice que no sea el futuro, pero los que están en esas casas de inversión consideran que se morirán antes de viejos sin verlo.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuantos foreros habra ahora mismo arruinados ?
> 
> Joder el 2022 empieza de puta madre, no me queda champang si no iba a descorcharlo ahora mismo.



Arruinados no creo, pero que tenían para comprarse un Tesla y ahora solo les da para un Dacia.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (22 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Peor aún que los tulipanes.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (22 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo también lo creo, en caso de que Rusia invada Ucrania sería el momento idóneo para que China invadiera Taiwan. No creo que se llegue al escenario nuclear, así que con estos 2 movimientos EEUU se la tendría que envainar y reconocer que mediante "hechos consumados" están perdiendo influencia en el Mundo a pasos agigantados.



Hay un factor aun mas importante, el sociológico

Mientras que la juventud China y Rusia está acostumbrada a la vida dura, la juventud de USA hoy día se escandaliza con cosas como esta









Acusan de racista a profesor por mostrar al Otelo de Laurence Oliver en clase - El American


El profesor fue cancelado luego de mostrar en clases la versión cinematográfica de la obra Otelo protagonizada en 1965 por el actor británico Laurence Olivier.




elamerican.com





y sus chicas estan pendientes de los techos de cristal y cosas así









The ‘Glass Ceiling’ Is Tired. Women Are ‘Reinventing the Game.’ (Published 2019)


Let’s talk about the linguistics of gender and racial bias.




www.nytimes.com





En caso de guerra, me parece que la juventud de USA mayoritariamente se pondria en plan no a la guerra así


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> es que dicen los realmente tecnicos en la materia estamos en fin de ciclo, el dinero golondrina vuela a la seguridad de casa, directo a la fed y algo quizas en metales preciosos, lo demas entre mas riesgo mas duro el trancazo, ya veremos que pasa



Seguro en el futuro no hay nada, pero tiene pinta que vamos a una "era de inflación", eso es, EEUU (curiosamente con un presidente "demócrata" que era lo Anti-Trump) va a aprovechar la inflación para poner entre la espada y la pared a los emergentes como ha hecho desde la IIGM. En concreto la alta inflación puede terminar jodiendo especialmente a Rusia y China porque subir los tipos de interés es recapitalizar EEUU a costa del resto del Mundo. Justo lo que dijo que iba a hacer Trump y al final no hizo y todo lo contrario de lo que dijo que iba a hacer Biden y es lo que va a hacer.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Espero que os arruinéis todos y tengáis que poner el culo para que las pollas os horaden el ojete por 2 euros



¿Las pollas de los menas?. Pero si tendrán a las de vuestras hermanas/hijas/madres por 1€.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por que los tipos de interes afectan a las criptos?



Muy sencillo: Tipos de interés altos hacen que el dinero se invierta en renta fija, y como esto (se supone) que suma cero, pues si el dinero que entra en un sitio es porque sale de otro.


----------



## Teuro (22 Ene 2022)

Nunca se va a ir todo al nabo, lo que ocurre es que cuando algo se va al nabo florece otro por otro lado. La gracia está en detectar donde va a florecer ahora.


----------



## Charlatan (22 Ene 2022)

la pasta se ha ido al niquel toda.............o que le pasa a este????


----------



## Charlatan (22 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo creo que deben haber casas de inversión que deben estar todavía descojonándose del futuro de Meta presentado por Mark Zuckerberg. Que nadie dice que no sea el futuro, pero los que están en esas casas de inversión consideran que se morirán antes de viejos sin verlo.



Meta es lo mismo que PlayStation Home...............mismo futuro le espera.........


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (22 Ene 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El bitcoin es un burbujón. ¿Dónde puedes pagar con bitcoin? ¿Puedes pagarle a Monolo la caña y el pincho de tortilla en bitcoins?



Hombre, por esa regla de tres, tampoco puedes pagarle en diamantes si no los acepta. Ni tampoco puedes pagarle en tierras o en bienes... 
Por esa regla de tres, tampoco le puedes pagar por Paypal o pagarle por Bizum. 

El bitcoin es muy fácil (extraordinariamente fácil) hacerlo efectivo, más incluso que el oro, los diamantes o los bienes inmuebles/muebles... y además es muy rápido. Otra cosa es que no se sepa hacer, al igual que no sabe bien la primera vez que usas/pagas por Bizum o Paypal o pagas por e watch (basicamente es el mismo proceso).

El bitcoin como tal, es cojonuda por:
- Te permite llevarte el dinero a todas partes con mucha comodidad (si hubiera existido esto en la IIGM los judíos serían los nuevos chinos).
- Es una alternativa a la moneda FIAT. La renta variable/fija independientemente de su rentabilidad esta condicionada a la valoración de ésta como tal -dinero fiat-. el BTC no..
- Tiene universalidad allá donde vayas
- No está controlada/fiscalizada por intereses políticos justamente por su universalidad

Es evidente que hay mucha especulación con el BTC y volatilidad... pero si las cosas se ponen feas en el dinero fiat (inflación/deflación, impuestos, tasas de impuestos al ahorro elevadas, materialización de la crisis de las energías fósiles, etc,...) creo que el BTC puede tener un protagonismo importante.

Tiempo al tiempo... veremos a ver como evoluciona. De momento parece que se comporta más como un activo punto.com que como moneda pero esto puede cambiar radicalmente en cualquier momento.


----------



## Guillotin (22 Ene 2022)

A mi me da igual, yo siempre les subo el alquiler.


----------



## Guillotin (22 Ene 2022)

En el 2000 viendo el panorama que había abandone mi profesión y me hice funci.


----------



## INE (22 Ene 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Como es que si quieres Bitcoins has de pagarlos en € o en $???... donde van a parar ésos € y $ que inviertes en comprar Bitcoins???? MaGiªªªa!!!



También puedes minar, ETH, por ejemplo.


----------



## Survivorman. (22 Ene 2022)

LaGallinaCaponata dijo:


> El bitcoin es muy fácil (extraordinariamente fácil) hacerlo efectivo, más incluso que el oro, los diamantes o los bienes inmuebles/muebles... y además es muy rápido. Otra cosa es que no se sepa hacer, al igual que no sabe bien la primera vez que usas/pagas por Bizum o Paypal o pagas por e watch (basicamente es el mismo proceso).
> 
> El bitcoin como tal, es cojonuda por:
> - Te permite llevarte el dinero a todas partes con mucha comodidad (si hubiera existido esto en la IIGM los judíos serían los nuevos chinos).
> ...



Por que dices que es mas fácil cambiar bitcoin que oro? El oro físico puede ser cambiado sin necesitar ningún tipo de tecnología adicional, ni internet ni telefonos moviles ni electricidad ni claves de 12 dígitos ni pollas...Mas fácil que eso no hay nada. 

Por otro lado la universalidad no es tal, algo universal tiene por concepto la validez en todo el mundo, cosa que NO pasa con bitcoin, hay lugares donde bitcoin esta prohibido. Por lo tanto no es universal. 

Tampoco btc es una alternativa a la moneda FIAT, porque no funciona bien como una moneda FIAT, no posee las características del dinero, ni es de curso legal, ni tiene un precio fijo, que por como esta diseñado cuesta mucha energía y no es eficiente ni sustentable en el tiempo. Eso ya lo están avisando.

Por otro lado el concepto de e-cash originario de bitcoin nada tiene que ver con la situación actual, en donde es mas bien utilizado como un instrumento de especulación/manipulación/blanqueo. Y en ultima instancia siempre usan el FIAT, siempre cuando retiran sus beneficios es en FIAT.

La alternativa mas parecida al FIAT van a ser las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales, por ejemplo el Yuan Digital.


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (22 Ene 2022)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Por que dices que es mas fácil cambiar bitcoin que oro? El oro físico puede ser cambiado sin necesitar ningún tipo de tecnología adicional, ni internet ni telefonos moviles ni electricidad ni claves de 12 dígitos ni pollas...Mas fácil que eso no hay nada.
> 
> Por otro lado la universalidad no es tal, algo universal tiene por concepto la validez en todo el mundo, cosa que NO pasa con bitcoin, hay lugares donde bitcoin esta prohibido. Por lo tanto no es universal.
> 
> ...



El oro físico necesita de cierta infraestructura entre comprador/vendedor que el BTC no necesita:
- El oro necesita ser pesado y ver su pureza
- Necesita consultar su cotización
- Necesita (para importes elevados) una infraestructura de cierta seguridad para no ser robado y/o transportado.
- Obvio el papeleo burocrático existente.
El mover BTC es tan fácil como pagar con BIZUM. Igual. Y hacerlo efectivo para uso de calle es como operar en bolsa: a) vender BTC a la moneda configurada (dolares,libras, euros, etc...); b) Trasferir el dinero a tu cuenta SEPA -donde según el exchange elegidos- es casi instantaneo.

La universalidad del BTC es tan simple como poder ir o estar a cualquier parte del mundo y transferir ahí el dinero que necesites: sin tramites aduaneros, sin justificacion (más alla de declarar más de 50.000€ en el extranjero y declarar sus beneficios/perdidas). No hay moneda (o bien) más fácil y rápido de disponer que el BTC. Todos los exchanges trabajan con todos los paises y continentes (salvo que hayan restricciones como China) y entre todos los exchanges puedes transferir tus BTC en minutos aunque estos estén en puntos opuestos del planeta.

Es cierto que no hay detrás del BTC un respaldo de moneda FIAT detrás ni tampoco institucion gubernamental que ampare su legitimidad... pero ahí radica su grandeza.
¿Acaso la moneda fiat está respaldada por activos tangibles?. No, desde que se desvinculó con Nixon el patrón oro el dolar y el resto de monedas fue detrás. Y desde entonces la emisión de moneda se ha disparado y desde la crisis del 2008 se ha descontrolado sin mayor respaldo que la promesa de pago de sus gobiernos. Gobiernos que año a año aumentan su emisión de moneda sin ningún tipo de respaldo detras sin ningún tipo de responsabilidad:
- La moneda del trillón de dolares
- Se está hablando ya de deuda perpetua
- El capitalismo como tal, ya empieza a oler mal: la clase media cada vez es menos media y cada vez el reparto de riqueza esta peor repartida. Hemos pasado de las grandes empresas pagaban el noventa y pico % de impuestos de sociedades después de la IIGM a que sus impuestos sean practicamente testimoniales.
- Se comenta que hay un borrador en Europa donde en caso que la deuda sea impagable se puedan requisar el 10% del patrimonio de los ciudadanos y empresas. Que el gobierno español esté preparando una Ley que permite la expropiación de efectivo tampoco es que tranquilice mucho.
- Veremos a ver como avanza la inflación pero como pinte mal (y de momento pinta fatal), ¿con qué te proteges de la inflación?. Y de una estanflación?...
- Si ya a todo lo anterior ya es de por sí todo un desafio, añádele además, la crisis de energías fósiles que con su "eslogan" de decrecimiento económico es inevitable, donde están hablando -los más optimistas- que de aquí a unos años (2025-2030) la reduccion de petroleo se verá comprometida en un 20%. Como recordatorio: el consumo mundial en la crisis de la suprime "sólo" se vio reducido en un 8%... pues añadele que la deuda hay que pagarla y sin petroleo y sin crecimiento, es materialmente imposible abordarla.
Nota: y no he incluido los problemas de gas que acaban de empezar: posiblemente este sea el mejor invierno del resto de nuestros inviernos y será una frase recurrente que se podrá repetir a cada invierno.

El BTC no tendría sentido si la FED/BCE hicieran bien sus deberes... pero no lo están haciendo y las políticas expansivas nos están poniendo en peligro a todos y por eso digo que el BTC en el momento que pase de ser una cotización especulativa sea vista como una alternativa/protección/refugio a la moneda fiat cuando las cosas se empiecen a poner turbias, será ese su verdadero potencial.
Se empieza ya a homogenizar la posibilidad de pagos entre particulares/empresas... pero es que aunque no se pueda (que no lo es) su versatilidad de pasarlo a cualquier moneda y/o pasarla entre particulares es tan sencilla, simple y rápida que tampoco es necesario.

Las monedas digitales con respaldo fiat que aludes van a ser exactamente el mismo perro con distinto collar: moneda fiat con su ventajas y desventajas. Si la cosa se tuerce, que ojala no ocurra, las desventajas para el ahorro son nefastas.

En cualquier caso, veremos a ver lo que nos depara el futuro. Mala mano parece que llevamos para ganar la partida...


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Cryptos cayendo a muerte.
> Bolsa USANA se está yendo al GUANO.
> 
> Que coño pasa??
> ...



Igual es por lo de la III GM en Ucrania ...


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y es que es esa la intención. Una vez fiscalizado todo, les da igual que muevas euros, que dracmas, que ethereums.



Lo único que no pueden fiscalizar son las mamadas (de momento)


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ene 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Pero el oro tiene un valor asignado por la naturaleza; es decir, conseguir oro requiere un esfuerzo dictado por las leyes de la física. Las cryptos tienen un valor ficticio, impostado, creado artificialmente mediante un algoritmo. Es tan real como los personajes de los videojuegos. Humo.



No, claro que no. Estás comprando el valor-trabajo de Marx indirectamente  

Porque si el oro no tuviera el valor artificial que le hemos otorgado por consenso fiduciario, si no fuera atesorado como medida de valor, o incluso expuesto en los cuellos o en los relojes como símbolo de estatus (consecuencia de ese consenso!), estaría tranquilamente en su minas aburrido porque nadie se molestaría en sacarlo, más allá de los escasos usos industriales que pueda tener fuera de este valor. 

Es igual que los diamantes, profecía autocumplida. Su precio viene de la escasez, y la escasez viene de su precio. Nuevamente, si fuera solo por su uso como recurso industrial valdría casi nada, y solo se explotarían aquellas minas donde es más fácil y económico extraerlo. 

Pero date cuenta de que todo lo que intentes apreciar sobre este tipo de productos está en base a una demanda creada por la creencia de que tiene mucho valor. Si quitas esa demanda, la realidad sería completamente distinta. 

Y eso hace que, aunque sea mucho más comprensible que el bitcoin, pues el mecanismo sea bastante parecido...


----------



## NCB (23 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, claro que no. Estás comprando el valor-trabajo de Marx indirectamente
> 
> Porque si el oro no tuviera el valor artificial que le hemos otorgado por consenso fiduciario, si no fuera atesorado como medida de valor, o incluso expuesto en los cuellos o en los relojes como símbolo de estatus (consecuencia de ese consenso!), estaría tranquilamente en su minas aburrido porque nadie se molestaría en sacarlo, más allá de los escasos usos industriales que pueda tener fuera de este valor.
> 
> ...



Todo eso lo sé, lo que quiero decir es que en el caso de las criptos, su escasez y el coste de su "extracción" viene determinada de forma totalmente artificial, en base a un algoritmo matemático creado ad hoc. En el caso de los metales preciosos, su escasez y dificultad de extracción viene determinada por las leyes naturales a las que todos estamos sujetos.

Las criptos son una artificialidad ligada a un elemento tecnológico coyuntural. Los metales han acompañado al ser humano desde el inicio de las sociedades que utilizasen el comercio como forma de organización.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Ene 2022)

bolsa usana al guano? una mierda de corrección oportunidad para comprar..


----------



## Survivorman. (23 Ene 2022)

LaGallinaCaponata dijo:


> El oro físico necesita de cierta infraestructura entre comprador/vendedor que el BTC no necesita:
> - El oro necesita ser pesado y ver su pureza
> - Necesita consultar su cotización
> - Necesita (para importes elevados) una infraestructura de cierta seguridad para no ser robado y/o transportado.
> ...



Si yo estoy de acuerdo en parte de lo que decis, pero no concuerdo en que el bitcoin sea universal, ni que sea tan sencillo. Lo sera para vos, pero no para la mayoria, y t reitero minimanente necesitas internet o un telefono movil con coneccion, necesitas electricidad. 
Que burocracia tiene vender oro? Uno puede facilmente ir a la casa de cambio y aceptar la compraventa sin mas. Esto es asi de facil.

El bitcoin no es universal, no lo que quieras dar esa cualidad porque, de la RAE:
universal

_adjetivo_
1.
Que pertenece o se refiere a todos los países, a todos los tiempos, a todas las personas o a todas las cosas.
"el amor es un principio universal"
2.
Que es famoso o conocido en todas partes.
"nadie duda de que "Romeo y Julieta" es una obra universal"

No cumple con ninguna de las dos. Todavia no es conocido por todos ni en todas partes, y por supuesto en los lugares donde esta prohibido nanai. Tampoco estoy defendiendo el tinglado que montaron alrededor del fiat y las monedas fiduciarias los ganadores de la 2da guerra y aquellos a los que Jesus hecho del templo. Pero lamentablemente, no es una alternativa al fiat. 

Y bueno a ver, para ser un poco abogado del diablo, el dólar si esta amparado por activos tangibles, que podrian ser la misma poblacion del pais, su capacidad de producir, sus recursos naturales y por supuesto y fundamental todo su aparato de guerra. Que no son tangibles las bombas, los cazas y los misiles? Yo creo que si. Si ahora el dinero es fiduciario, tiene que ver con la confianza que se merece, el bitcoin es fiduciario?


----------



## pepeleches (24 Ene 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Todo eso lo sé, lo que quiero decir es que en el caso de las criptos, su escasez y el coste de su "extracción" viene determinada de forma totalmente artificial, en base a un algoritmo matemático creado ad hoc. En el caso de los metales preciosos, su escasez y dificultad de extracción viene determinada por las leyes naturales a las que todos estamos sujetos.
> 
> Las criptos son una artificialidad ligada a un elemento tecnológico coyuntural. Los metales han acompañado al ser humano desde el inicio de las sociedades que utilizasen el comercio como forma de organización.



Lo único que para mi diferencia a las criptos es que su esquema es 'voluntario', en el sentido de que se ha creado a idea. El valor otorgado a los metales viene heredado de muchos pueblos de la antigüedad y no hay un momento claro en que alguien decrete que tiene que ser valioso, por decirlo de alguna forma. 

De hecho hasta se llama 'minado' porque su sistema está pensado para eso, que cuanto más demanda haya más caro sea obtenerlo...


----------



## NCB (24 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo único que para mi diferencia a las criptos es que su esquema es 'voluntario', en el sentido de que se ha creado a idea. El valor otorgado a los metales viene heredado de muchos pueblos de la antigüedad y no hay un momento claro en que alguien decrete que tiene que ser valioso, por decirlo de alguna forma.
> 
> De hecho hasta se llama 'minado' porque su sistema está pensado para eso, que cuanto más demanda haya más caro sea obtenerlo...



Pues esa diferencia es precisamente la que me hace desconfiar de las criptos. El oro, los metales, las piedras preciosas, estaban aquí antes de que el ser humano apareciera, y seguirán estando después de que hayamos desaparecido. Son elementos de la naturaleza, y cuya dificultad de extracción natural determina en gran parte su valor.

Las criptos son un constructo lógico que durarán lo que dure el interés en ellas. Después, humo que se disipa en el viento.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Ene 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Pues esa diferencia es precisamente la que me hace desconfiar de las criptos. El oro, los metales, las piedras preciosas, estaban aquí antes de que el ser humano apareciera, y seguirán estando después de que hayamos desaparecido. Son elementos de la naturaleza, y cuya dificultad de extracción natural determina en gran parte su valor.
> 
> Las criptos son un constructo lógico que durarán lo que dure el interés en ellas. Después, humo que se disipa en el viento.



No sé su futuro. Yo lo veo ciertamente gris, pero por la potestad que tienen los gobiernos de terminar limitando o incluso prohibiendo aquello que no les gusta. 

Cuando yo era joven, y empecé a dedicarme al mundo del software, también se establecía una línea entre la economía que se basaba en productos tangibles y se le otorgaba al software un halo de 'humo' que no tenía respaldo detrás. 

Y ahora buena parte de las 25 empresas más importantes del mundo se dedican al software, y es una de las industrias que más pasta mueven. 

Incluso podemos decir lo mismo de la bolsa, sigue siendo un constructo humano con un sistema que no tiene réplica en el mundo natural.

Ten en cuenta que estamos en un país que estaba convencido de que los pisos no podían bajar de precio porque eran algo tangible y todo el mundo necesitaba una cosa. Aunque estas afirmaciones siempre tienen un punto de lógica real, terminan encerrando bastante demagogia para convencer a incautos...


----------



## NCB (26 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> No sé su futuro. Yo lo veo ciertamente gris, pero por la potestad que tienen los gobiernos de terminar limitando o incluso prohibiendo aquello que no les gusta.
> 
> Cuando yo era joven, y empecé a dedicarme al mundo del software, también se establecía una línea entre la economía que se basaba en productos tangibles y se le otorgaba al software un halo de 'humo' que no tenía respaldo detrás.
> 
> ...



Son ejemplos muy distintos, esos productos ofrecen un servicio masivamente adoptado por el conjunto de la población, y tienen empresas importantes detrás perfeccionandolo y manteniéndolo.

La tecnología de blockchain es interesante y puede tener aplicaciones que resulten fundamentales en la sociedad del SXXI y venideras, pero ahora mismo sólo se está usando como una mera herramienta especulativa en la que se busca ganar "dinero" fácil y rápido; un casino virtual pintado con una pátina de inconformismo liberal zoomer.

Un casino en el que muchos tolais van a palmar pasta. Y pasta de la de "verdad".


----------



## pepeleches (28 Ene 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Son ejemplos muy distintos, esos productos ofrecen un servicio masivamente adoptado por el conjunto de la población, y tienen empresas importantes detrás perfeccionandolo y manteniéndolo.



Es que el bitcoin ofrece un servicio. Proteger la pasta de los gobiernos no es moco de pavo. Yo no es algo que necesite (necesitaría tener pasta  ), pero así empezó. 



NCB dijo:


> La tecnología de blockchain es interesante y puede tener aplicaciones que resulten fundamentales en la sociedad del SXXI y venideras, pero ahora mismo sólo se está usando como una mera herramienta especulativa en la que se busca ganar "dinero" fácil y rápido; un casino virtual pintado con una pátina de inconformismo liberal zoomer.
> 
> Un casino en el que muchos tolais van a palmar pasta. Y pasta de la de "verdad".



Y me parecerá perfecto. Allá donde se puede ganar mucho, se puede perder mucho, es ley de vida. Si no te gusta ese mundo (a mi tampoco...) es tan fácil como no entrar. 

Pero es que el mundo va desde hace un par de décadas en esa dirección, y no es algo malo per se. Desde que existe internet todo es más global, más rápido. Y sí, ahora internet te puede parecer un medio cojonudo con unas utilidades inabarcables (al menos a mi me lo parece...), pero recuerda que hubo una burbuja que explotó brutalmente sobre el año 2.000 por un componente muy parecido al de estas tecnologías. 

Se veía que había un nuevo paradigma, y la gente empezó a invertir como si no hubiera mañana. Pero como eran cosas desconocidas para la mayoría, eran inversiones 'inconcretas', sin tener claro el plan de negocio cuál era. 

Pero eso no significa que sea malo. Si retrocediéramos a esa época, cada euro que hubieras invertido en Google o en Amazon se hubiera multiplicado por muchísimo, igual que se hubiera esfumado si la inversión la hubieras hecho en Terra. 

Ahora tengo esa misma sensación, son nuevos paradigmas a los que se les ve recorrido, pero todavía falta que se vuelvan maduros y se sepa hasta dónde llegan o incluso saber qué utilidad real tendrán dentro de una o dos décadas.


----------

